# Uber income research



## SolarCar (Jul 27, 2017)

I like to make a research on how much does an Uber driver earn average daily.

I have been driving for 3 months and I find uber is hard to sustain as a full time income but it is ok for a secondary income.

I placed all my expenses and income into my spreadsheet, which conclude that it is indeed about minimum wages over the past 3 months. 

Thus, as Finance and Economy degree student, I like to make a poll and hope everyone joined so we can conclude an average uber income in Australia. 

Only for research purposes.


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Before studying finance, I suggest you study English!!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

By before tax you are meaning before GST?


----------



## SolarCar (Jul 27, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> By before tax you are meaning before GST?


before tax I meant personal tax, expenses included fuel, GST and other maintenance if you wish to include.



SolsUber101 said:


> Before studying finance, I suggest you study English!!


Before you post, I suggest you don't be a cyberbully in a community forum. You could have advise in a good manner rather than criticizing. If you like to commend on someone's english standard, please go ahead and comment on english class or perhaps you can be a english teacher , rather than an uber driver.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SolarCar said:


> before tax I meant personal tax, expenses included fuel, GST and other maintenance if you wish to include.
> 
> Before you post, I suggest you don't be a cyberbully in a community forum. You could have advise in a good manner rather than criticizing. If you like to commend on someone's english standard, please go ahead and comment on english class or perhaps you can be a english teacher , rather than an uber driver.


Bro,my engli is nogood make,me arriv Australia on ship,big ship. I no understand what is problemo here.U musht learn engli ok. tak timee ok make


----------

